# Krüterkunde 225-300



## Jako_D (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein problem nämlich weiß ich nicht wo der lehrer für kräuterkunde 225-300 ist

ich bin alle dankbar die mir antworten werden!


----------



## Oladiwaldfee (4. Februar 2007)

Der müsste in Burg Feathermoon, in Feralas stehen.


----------



## Jako_D (4. Februar 2007)

Oladiwaldfee schrieb:


> Der müsste in Burg Feathermoon, in Feralas stehen.


danke aber ich bin ein hordler^^


----------



## Surados (5. März 2007)

Jako_D schrieb:


> danke aber ich bin ein hordler^^







Der Händler / Lehrer für Kräuterkunde steht in Tarrens Mühle im Hügelland.
Hab dort selbst meine Bis 300er Stufe erlernt und suche jetzt einen hoffentlich möglichen Zugang zum nächsten Lehrer ab 300 aufwärts.
Bin erst lvl 40 und deswegen hab ich recht wenig Hoffnungen


----------



## Avery (6. März 2007)

Das kannst du sonst auch in Ogrimmar in der Gasse lernen.(gestern selbst getan)


----------



## Dalinga (6. März 2007)

Surados schrieb:


> Suche jetzt einen hoffentlich möglichen Zugang zum nächsten Lehrer ab 300 aufwärts.



Ab 300 stehen die Lehrer für Berufe in Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste


----------



## b1ubb (7. März 2007)

geh zu irgendeinen kräuterlehrer hin
und LIES (ja da stehen buchstaben die machen sinn) mal was da steht
der sagt dir:

Wer bringt dir was neues bei
und
Wo der jenige ist.

ist schon hammer wenn man mal lesen würde ....


----------

